# Lost our Emma last night



## dmrichard2001 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Your story brought me to tears. I have a Yorkie and they are such a ray of light and humor. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## BrinkleyMom (Feb 8, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. I am sure your whole family, even your pups are grieving.


----------



## Medster (May 19, 2013)

I'm very sorry about the loss of your beautiful Emma. Thanks for the wonderful pics.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. So sad 

The same thing happened to my sisters Yorkie. The neighbors dogs broke through the fence and mauled her, she made into the house and died later at the vet.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry...such a tragic loss. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

So sorry for your loss! Your pictures are beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is just terrible, poor little girl.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So awful. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How terrible, for everyone. I'm sure Buddy is grieving, especially if he witnessed the attack. Your whole family has my sympathies. 

I hope something is being done about the dogs that killed her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of little Emma, so very tragic.

My thoughts and prayers to you and your family.

Godspeed Emma.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

I am so very sorry about your little girl, Emma. What a little angel!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My heart breaks for you, I am so sorry. Such a tragic loss, poor Buddy, and all of Miss Emma's family. Gone way too soon. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

are you flipping kidding me?? What are the neighbors doing about it? Their dogs should be put down and they should get you another puppy....


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry, what an awful thing to happen to your girl. Godspeed dear little Emma.


----------



## Winnypoo (Jan 9, 2013)

My heart is so sad right now..I'm so sorry to hear of this terrible tragedy. Buddy and his brother tried to save their precious sister..and I am sure Emma knew it. My heart goes out to them and your entire family. Your sweet Emma will now be watching over her beloved family. Take care.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

This is so tragic! I can't imagine how terrible this was to see happen! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry to hear about sweet Emma. How horrific! 
Peace to you and your family.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

How awful and heartbreaking. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Emma and under such tragic circumstances

Sleep softly Little Emma


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

So tragic. I'm so sorry. Godspeed little one.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, such a shame that it had to happen.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Poor Emma, she didn't do anything to deserve what happened to her. So sorry for your loss. 

Hope this whole situation gets handled smoothly.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

That is so sad. I'm so very sorry for your loss. What great pictures you have.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Emma. Devastating.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Emma, just heartbreaking


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. What a tragic episode to have happened to Emma. I feel for your boys who tried to save her. My thoughts are with your entire family. RIP sweet Emma.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, how tragic.


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

How horrible. I'm so sorry for you all.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

What a horrible way to lose her. My sympathies.


----------



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Everyone here knows that our pets are family and when we lose one we lose a very close companion. Emma was one that would go to each of us every morning to get good morning kisses and rubs and there are six of us. Here's one more picture that was taken just a couple of weeks ago. Two of our boys were waiting for the school bus and Emma went out to wait with them. I was sitting on the front deck and it just looked like she was ready to go to school also so I went and got the camera and was lucky to get this. I hope you enjoy it as much as I did.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for you loss its so sad


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a special little girl.
Sending healing and comforting vibes to you all.


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

That picture makes me so so sad!! Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your tragic loss. The picture of Emma with the children is beyond words. What a sweetheart. Rest softly wee one.
Carol


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

what a sweet lil pup she was - and those ears! I hurt for you; hugs !


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG this is just too sad for words.

I love Emma. She is the best.

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MaxMom (May 28, 2013)

Hugs and prayers for your loss.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I can't begin to imagine the horror of seeing a beloved dog mauled as your Emma was. I hope there is some small comfort in knowing that she was held and loved as she died, as all of us hope that we will be. She clearly leaves an empty place in your lives and hearts that is far larger than her small being.

Peace be with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Rest in peace, sweet angel, Emma!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am so sorry for your Emma, taken so soon. Golden or Yorkie we understand how hard it is to loss a furry family member. My heart and prayers are with you and your family.


----------

